# S620 paddle question



## PATRANSAM (Mar 10, 2014)

I just put new paddles on an S620 that I just purchased. My question is should the paddles hit the scraper bar now when they turn? Looked through a service manual online and could not find any reference to setting the clearance.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum PATRANSAM. The paddles should not hit the scraper bar. I would "guess" that the bottom of the blower is bent upward from heavy use or neglect. If they hit the scraper lightly, the paddles will wear and the problem will fix itself. Just my opinion.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are the paddles toro or aftermarket? i have aftermarket paddles on my ccr 2000 and they are too long, you can hear them smack the housing. yours may be too long also


----------



## PATRANSAM (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. They are aftermarket paddles so I will take them off and measure them. I I saw they should be 2 5/16. Will check the pan where the scraper goes and see if it is damaged as it touches the paddles more than I think it should.


----------



## PATRANSAM (Mar 10, 2014)

Got to the bottom of the problem last night (no pun intended). Seems the previous owner at one point had let the scraper wear down so far it ground the corner of the end shield down so far half the bolt hole was gone! I was able to use a regular bolt and put a flat washer on each side of what was left of the plastic pan and clamp it together with what was left of the metal. Seems to hold plenty tight so I think I am good to go. Also know that the scraper is in proper position the paddles just barely graze the scraper.


----------

